
Ask HN: Can we add a mute microphone multimedia key? - yomansat
Hello guys,<p>While exploring the idea of making a big USB mute button, I found out OSs (Windows&#x2F;Mac at least) don&#x27;t easily support the ability to mute the microphone as it does with sound output.<p>Multimedia keyboards have a key even for launching your email client but we now more modern needs for having a physical button to un&#x2F;mute the Mic in any type of headset&#x2F;built-in microphone would greatly help avoid the daily &quot;sorry I was on mute&quot; or taking time to find the right conference-call window for mute-by-default types of calls.<p>Is there a body that governs this standard like with Emojis? How would we go about adding a new multimedia button as a standard?
======
CamNhungDinh
I think Lenovo has the mute media key that fits your needs.
[https://couponforless.com/store/lenovous.com](https://couponforless.com/store/lenovous.com)

------
verdverm
Pixelbook Go has a mute media key. I believe my Lenovo does too, though I'd
have to dig that one out of the boxes to double check

------
giantg2
HP laptops have a mute function tied to the F8 key.

